# Orange County SC’s U-17 girls team wins USL Academy Cup



## OrangeCountyDad (Jun 2, 2021)

Orange County SC’s U-17 girls team wins USL Academy Cup
					

A pretty great debut for the girls’ program.




					www.angelsonparade.com
				






> The inaugural USL Academy Cup debuted in Tampa, Florida last week and Orange County SC really targeted this competition to branch out and expand their youth set-up.
> 
> The club sent boys and girls U-17 squads to the tournament, and the girls team won their division at the competition. Making it more impressive? This is a new team, made up of girls in the club’s larger youth network and uncovered at ID camps in recent months.
> 
> The U-17 girls went undefeated in five games in the competition, and outscored their opponents 16-4. They bested Tampa Bay United in the final 3-2, coming from behind to win the game and tournament.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 4, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Calikid (Jun 16, 2021)

How were the teams assembled? Did they hold some sort of tryouts?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jun 22, 2021)

Calikid said:


> How were the teams assembled? Did they hold some sort of tryouts?


yes, an ID camp I think it was called, back end of Feb IIRC.

edit: I dug around and found the info from last time:


----------

